# Suggestions for a little more power



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Your absolute best bet is to get a BNR tune for it. It will get you more than just a little power, but while retaining the same driving manners when your foot isn't in the floor. It's worth every penny. 

BNR TUNE 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T LE2


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

As XR is being modest, also change your fluids to Amsoil


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Your absolute best bet is to get a BNR tune for it. It will get you more than just a little power, but while retaining the same driving manners when your foot isn't in the floor. It's worth every penny.
> 
> BNR TUNE 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T LE2


Definitely something I will check into. Do I have to have the BANK Autocal or will any Autocal work? My buddy has an Autocal that he said he will just give me because he has two of them, so that would save me $300 if it doesn't have to be the BNR one.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You need a BNR autocal to be tuned by BNR. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

You need a BNR autocal as stated above- UNLESS the previous tuning company will give you a remote unlock code for that autocal. If that is the case, I can issue a remote link code to turn that autocal into a BNR autocal. But again ONLY if the other company unlocks it.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I've had my Trifecta tune since October and have been very happy with it. I had some issues at the very beginning, but they worked with me and they revamped their tune. If you're looking to just add some more power, and make the car a lot more fun to drive without continuing to mod more in the future, I highly recommend the Trifecta tune. Especially for $250. Just need a laptop that you can install their software on, and they provide the data cable. I'm in the high six second range in 0-60 now and have the option of the more aggressive driving mode with cruise control turned off, or a more tamed, similar to stock feel when cruise is turned on. Makes it especially nice in the winter to have the car have less power on the snowy & Icy roads. At least check it out. Those who have recently had the Trifecta tunes all have positive things to say about it.


----------

